# Can someone help photoshop a shadow out of a photograph for me?



## rmani (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

I wasn't sure what forum to post my request in but thought I'd include it here in case someone can help. I apologize for the double post but I need some help.

This past monday was a special day for me. I bought my first high end exotic car. I have a picture my friend took of me that I'd like to enlarge but there's a big shadow on top of part of the shiny red car. Is it possible to email this photo to someone and can you edit it for me?


----------



## jtee (Jan 29, 2011)

rmani said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I wasn't sure what forum to post my request in but thought I'd include it here in case someone can help. I apologize for the double post but I need some help.
> 
> This past monday was a special day for me. I bought my first high end exotic car. I have a picture my friend took of me that I'd like to enlarge but there's a big shadow on top of part of the shiny red car. Is it possible to email this photo to someone and can you edit it for me?



 Post the pic so we can see it .


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 29, 2011)

I hate to sound like an ass ... but why is this the only thing you post in this Forum ?
Your profile shows that all you do is ask other members to correct your images.


----------



## jtee (Jan 29, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> I hate to sound like an ass ... but why is this the only thing you post in this Forum ?
> Your profile shows that all you do is ask other members to correct your images.



 Not every pic taken is a keeper ......he should learn that


----------



## rmani (Jan 29, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> I hate to sound like an ass ... but why is this the only thing you post in this Forum ?
> Your profile shows that all you do is ask other members to correct your images.



Well as I stated I'm not that in to photography but sometimes I need an edit. I actually paid someone on here to help me out. Most have been very friendly and helpful. :thumbup:


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 29, 2011)

Ah, Ok.


----------

